# Local Screen Printers in Toronto



## jbramuk (May 31, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I am having a really hard time finding a realiable, with-in budget screen printers in and around Toronto area. I have visted several big screen printers (astro, Entripy, etc) but since we are a small company starting out, we can't really invest in large quantity. 

I would really appreciate if someone can refer a local, realiable printer. 

Thankyou

Jay


----------



## thebaitshop (Sep 7, 2011)

Let us know if you are still looking for some help with your brand.

We run quick turn around, and specialize in low runs. 

Email me here:

greg[USER=152969]@thebaitshop[/USER].ca

Cheers!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## familia (Mar 17, 2011)

thebaitshop said:


> Let us know if you are still looking for some help with your brand.
> 
> We run quick turn around, and specialize in low runs.
> 
> ...


Hey, I am interested in some screen printing. Have some blank sweaters I want to put some designs on. Email me at [email protected] thanks.


----------

